#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  дошик

## Кокотик

Полезный, интересный, жизненный рецепт приготовления Доширака. А то вдруг кто не умеет его готовить.

----------


## Селя

как-то месяца два питался дошираком. Спасло от отвращения, которое наступает через неделю приема доширака, то, что готовил так:

заливал кипятком доширак с травяной приправой (которая травки, а вторая там - соус - его не надо, чтобы желудок не испортить при долгом его употреблении);
добавлял туда сосиску, лук и зелень, немного растительного масла.

Если так сделать, то обратно эта еда не вылазит изо рта даже при долгом употреблении.

Но всё же был существенный плюс: когда не было горячей воды, можно было мыть эту тарелку холодной даже без добавления мыла.

----------


## Кокотик

> как-то месяца два питался дошираком


Да вы олегарх!

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Спасло от отвращения, которое наступает через неделю приема доширака


Я бы каждый день готовил по-разному. Это же просто лапша. Рецептов — море.

----------


## Селя

> Я бы каждый день готовил по-разному. Это же просто лапша. Рецептов — море.


тогда жил в общаге, учился. Не до рецептов было.

Есть еще рецепт "Холостяк в кубе" от Анатолия Вассермана. Но там не лапша, там работы на целый муравейник.- учиться некогда будет, если так готовить.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2021)

----------


## Селя

> Да вы олегарх!


Имеете ввиду, что я был в двухмесячном ретрите в карма-кагью, раз только этим и питался?

----------


## Кокотик

> тогда жил в общаге, учился. Не до рецептов было.
> 
> Есть еще рецепт "Холостяк в кубе" от Анатолия Вассермана. Но там не лапша, там работы на целый муравейник.- учиться некогда будет, если так готовить.


Макароны не продували? :-) 
Вообще доширак из макаронных изделий - относительно дорогой, примерно раза в 4 дороже средних макаронных изделий.

----------


## Селя

> Вообще доширак из макаронных изделий - относительно дорогой, примерно раза в 4 дороже средних макаронных изделий.


Это так.  Но макаронные изделия надо варить. А доширак можно просто залить кипятком из чайника. А всё, что надо варить - это уже целая работа для студента. Это как картошку надо чистить, поэтому она стоит в ведре и сохнет, а люди кушают картофельное пюре, которое в стаканчиках.

----------


## Кокотик

> А доширак можно просто залить кипятком из чайника.


Вы явно не смотрели видео с рецептом в топике. Все мои усилия напрасны, жизнь тлен. *ушла удалять акк*

----------


## Кокотик

Ого, зашла еще одну умную мыслю написать, а тут уже все почистили. 
Я вот не думаю, что рекомендация варить лапшу быстрого приготовления - плохая. На самом деле на многих видах быстрой лапши (не дошираки) на упаковке указано, что лапшу нужно именно варить. 
Такой вот маленький секрет приготовления быстрой лапши. 
Стоит ли ради этого снимать видео 15 минут длиной? - ну эт дело вкуса. Лично я не против :-)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (28.11.2021)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> На самом деле на многих видах быстрой лапши (не дошираки) на упаковке указано, что лапшу нужно именно варить.


У японцев (которые эту лапшу придумали) и корейцев как раз есть блюда, где её варят. Просто она готовится быстрее, как и следует из названия  :Big Grin:

----------

Alex (28.11.2021), Кокотик (29.11.2021)

----------

